# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Προβλημα με midea msg-12hr

## vakis07

¨Εχω ενα midea 12αρι το οποίο παω να το βαλω στην ψύξη και εσωτερικα η μοναδα δουλευει σαν ανεμιστηρας εξω κανει προσπαθεια να παρει για 1 με 2 δευτερολεπτα και στην συνεχεια κοβει αμεσως το μοτερ μαζι με εξωτερικο ανεμιστηρα νεκρωνει..εσωτερικα δουλευει σαν ανεμιστηρας κανονικα..Εχω μια υποψια οτι είναι ο σενσορας (πουρακι)μου περνει ενδειξη απτο στοιχειο εσωτερικα..Ωστοσο τους μετρησα και βγαζουν αντισταση 8κΩ ο καθενας..Καμια ιδέα;;
(ο πυκνωτης εκκινησεως συμπιεστη δεν εχει προβλημα τον εχω τσεκαρει)..

----------


## DIATHERM

ανοιξε το μαυρο κουτακι πανω απο τον συμπιεστη και μετα τα σημεια  C R S  τον περιεληξεων του συμπιεστη αλλαξες πυκνωτη και σου κανει τα ιδια...?

----------


## vakis07

> ανοιξε το μαυρο κουτακι πανω απο τον συμπιεστη και μετα τα σημεια  C R S  τον περιεληξεων του συμπιεστη αλλαξες πυκνωτη και σου κανει τα ιδια...?


ναι πάλι το ίδιο κάνει,να μετρησω ωμικα τις αντιστάσεις του συμπιεστή εννοείς μήπως έχει καει;
και μια αλλη λεπτομερεια οταν πηγα ναδω τι έχει αναβαν συνεχομενα το λαμπακι της λειτουργιας και το λαμπακι του defrost και κατεβασα την ασφαλεια του πινακα για μερικα δευτερολεπτα και επανήλθε.. :Confused1:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Την ερώτηση την κάνω στον Ανδρέα . (επειδή δεν είμαι και καλός γνώστης με air cond) και θέλω να μου πει στην παρακάτω περίπτωση




> εξω κανει προσπαθεια να παρει για 1 με 2 δευτερολεπτα και στην συνεχεια κοβει αμεσως το μοτερ μαζι με εξωτερικο ανεμιστηρα νεκρωνει.


Αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι από το θερμικό του κινητήρα (αυτή η διακοπή για 1 - 2 δευτερόλεπτα ) δεν θυμάμαι αν στην περίπτωση διακοπής του μοτέρ από θερμικό ... ταυτόχρονα νεκρώνει και ο εξωτερικός ανεμιστήρας? ή είναι ανεξάρτητα αυτά τα 2 ? ή μπορεί να ποικίλει ανάλογα τον κατασκευαστή στο αν θα σταματάει ανεξάρτητα και μόνο π.χ ο συμπιεστής ή ταυτόχρονα με αυτόν και ο εξωτερικός ανεμιστήρας?




> Εχω μια υποψια οτι είναι ο σενσορας (πουρακι)μου περνει ενδειξη απτο στοιχειο εσωτερικα


Και αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι από το (πουράκι) ... δεν ξέρω αλλά μου φαίνεται απίθανο από ένα πουράκι να δημιουργεί τέτοια "άμεση αντίδραση " .. ώστε να κάνει διακοπή στιγμιαία για 1 - 2 δευτερόλεπτα .




> και μια αλλη λεπτομερεια οταν πηγα ναδω τι έχει αναβαν συνεχομενα το λαμπακι της λειτουργιας και το λαμπακι του defrost και κατεβασα την ασφαλεια του πινακα για μερικα δευτερολεπτα και επανήλθε..


Ειδικός δεν είμαι .. αλλά δοκίμασε να απομακρύνεις αυτό το πουράκι (προσωρινά) , για να δεις αν η λειτουργία του θα αλλάξει σε σύγκριση με πριν προς το καλύτερο . από εκεί και πέρα αλλάζεις το πουράκι.

Γενικά θα έλεγα ότι πρέπει να ελεγχθεί αυτή η διακοπή του 1 - 2 δευτερολέπτων (που κάνει προσπάθεια για να εκκινήσει ) αν είναι από το θερμικό (αφού αποκλείουμε τον πυκνωτή όπου λέει τον βρήκε οκ) .... (ελέγχοντας την παρούσα κατάσταση του θερμικού σε ζωντανό χρόνο αν κόβει εκείνο δηλαδή από δυσλειτουργία του ίδιου του θερμικού να το δει "οπτικά" δηλαδή) . ή να προέρχεται από 2ο λόγο από τον συμπιεστή π.χ. στο παρακάτω που λέει 



> ναι πάλι το ίδιο κάνει,να μετρησω ωμικα τις αντιστάσεις του συμπιεστή εννοείς μήπως έχει καει;


Μπορεί να είναι και από αυτό , αλλά μπορεί και καμιά στουμπωμένη τρίοδο βαλβίδα? ή όπως την λέτε εσείς. Έγινε δοκιμή σε ανάστροφη λειτουργία από ψύξη σε θέρμανση (αν έχει) ? για να δει αν έχει κάποια διαφορά?

δώσε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το παρακάτω ... (αφού κόψει ) ... μετά από πόσο χρόνο και πάλι ξανακάνει προσπάθεια για εκκίνηση? ή δεν κάνει και καθόλου?



> εξω κανει προσπαθεια να παρει για 1 με 2 δευτερολεπτα και στην συνεχεια κοβει αμεσως το μοτερ μαζι με εξωτερικο ανεμιστηρα νεκρωνει

----------


## vasilimertzani

δεν δοκιμαζεις και τροφοδοσια απο αλλου?μηπως ειναι λασκα κανα καλωδιο+ φις ή πριζα?

----------


## DIATHERM

πετρο πανω σε αυτο που με ρωτησες... εχεις δικιο, τα περισοτερα κλιματιστικα που εχω συναντησει το θερμικο οταν κοψει τον συμπιεστη δεν κοβει τον ανεμιστηρα και ετσι ειναι το σωστο  γιατι το θερμικο ειναι ουσιαστικα μια ασφαλεια που ειναι σε σειρα στην κυρια περιεληξη του συμπιεστη,
οποτε αφου διακοπτεται το ρευμα στην εξωτερικη μοναδα σημαινει οτι η πλακετα σταματαει το ρευμα..
υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις να εχουν λιωσει τα καλωδια τον  περιεληξεων του συμπιεστη που ειναι στο μαυρο κουτακι, και  να δουλευει ο συμπιεστης μονο με την βοηθητικη και οχι με την κυρια το εχω δει και αυτο.... αλλα και να μην δουλευει και καθολου, μπορει ισα να ακουμπανε και να ακους το μουγκρισμα αυτο...
τωρα για να παρακαμψεις τα θερμιστορ πισω απο τηλεκοντρολ του κλιματιστικου εχει κατι κουμπακια που τα πατας με το μολυβι αυτα παρακαμπτουν τα θερμιστορ η θα τα δεις με την ονομασια test h cool   το πατας και βλεπεις τι κανει αν και δεν μου κανει εμενα να ειναι απο θερμιστορ... ανοιξε το καπακι του συμπιεστηη και τσεκαρε θερμικο, επισεις τσεκαρε τα καλωδια τραβατα με το χερι σου για να δεις εαν δεν ειναι κομενα..

----------


## JOUN

> και μια αλλη λεπτομερεια οταν πηγα ναδω τι έχει αναβαν συνεχομενα το λαμπακι της λειτουργιας και το λαμπακι του defrost και κατεβασα την ασφαλεια του πινακα για μερικα δευτερολεπτα και επανήλθε..


Σε παρομοιες περιπτωσεις που συναντησα(να κανει διαφορα κολπα με τα λαμπακια και με κλεισιμο -ανοιγμα τροφοδοσιας να στρωνει για λιγο) ειχε προβλημα το τροφοδοτικο της πλακετας,οι πυκνωτες για την ακριβεια.

----------


## vakis07

απο ενα ελεγχο που εκανα στο μοτερ ητανε δροσερο θα ελεγα και λιγο πολυ λιγο προς ζεστο..αν ητανε το θερμικο και ανοιγε την επαφη θα επρεπε να ζεματαει ετσι δεν ειναι;;

----------


## vakis07

θα παω αυριο με ενα μεγαλυτερης χωρητικοτητας πυκνωτη και θα ελενξω πλακετα και κλεμες με προσοχη μηπως βρω κατι και θα ενημερωσω..!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> απο ενα ελεγχο που εκανα στο μοτερ ητανε δροσερο θα ελεγα και λιγο πολυ λιγο προς ζεστο..αν ητανε το θερμικο και ανοιγε την επαφη θα επρεπε να ζεματαει ετσι δεν ειναι;;


όχι το αντίθετο από ότι όταν δουλεύει παρατεταμένα γιατί τότε ζεσταίνεται περισσότερο . 




> θα παω αυριο με ενα μεγαλυτερης χωρητικοτητας πυκνωτη και θα ελενξω πλακετα και κλεμες με προσοχη μηπως βρω κατι και θα ενημερωσω..!


Όχι μεγαλύτερο πυκνωτή . 
Για πλακέτα και κλέμες ναι ψάξε , για τίποτα λάσκα συνδέσεις καμιά ψυχρή κόλληση κτλ
Φυσικά και θα μας ενημερώσεις ! ... τι έτσι άιντε άιντε ? και θα μας αφήσεις με την περιέργεια ?

----------


## DIATHERM

δες και τα καλωδια τον περιελιξεων του συμπιεστη...

----------


## vakis07

Τελικά ο πυκνωτής που δοκιμασα προχθές μάλλον ηταν για τα πανηγύρια..πηγα σήμερα με άλλο πυκνωτή και ξεκίνησε,όλα καλά!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## diasamf

καλησπέρα στην ομάδα..εχω το midea msg-09hrn2 εχω το εξής πρόβλημα ..εκτός ότι δεν εχει απόδοση το κυριότερο πρόβλημα είναι μόλις το ανοίγεις μπαίνει άμεσος η δυνατή ταχύτητα του ανεμιστήρα κ πέφτει άμεσος στο ελάχιστο ..τη μπορεί να φταίει?

----------

